# How often in a year should you play to your handicap?



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 3, 2012)

How often in a year should you play to your handicap? I reckon that your handicap should reflect your best efforts and be a target that, if achieved, should be a cause for celebration. Too many people see the target of 36 points or scoring standard scratch as a measure below which they feel they have failed.


----------



## Heidi (Mar 3, 2012)

i was told that 1 time you'll play to 36 points or better, 2 out of 4 you'll play in ur buffer, and one out of four rounds you will play like a big buffoon who has never handled a golf club


----------



## Pull (Mar 3, 2012)

If i play a pretty average round i'll play to handicap.. For a good round i'd expect to be 5-6 shots under my handicap. 

I'd say 1/5 complete blow out no score, 3/5 around handicap and 1/5 well under.


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 3, 2012)

Heidi said:



			i was told that 1 time you'll play to 36 points or better, 2 out of 4 you'll play in ur buffer, and one out of four rounds you will play like a big buffoon who has never handled a golf club 

Click to expand...

Hi Heidi. I always play like a big buffoon for no other reason than that is what I am,


----------



## Heidi (Mar 3, 2012)

Pro_V_wan_kenobi said:



			Hi Heidi. I always play like a big buffoon for no other reason than that is what I am,
		
Click to expand...

Hey there OBwan. I played like a big buffoon today...I'm blaming my cold :angry:


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 3, 2012)

Pull said:



			If i play a pretty average round i'll play to handicap.. For a good round i'd expect to be 5-6 shots under my handicap. 

I'd say 1/5 complete blow out no score, 3/5 around handicap and 1/5 well under.
		
Click to expand...

Pull. Do you consider yourself to be a bit of a bandit?


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 3, 2012)

Nothing worse than sneezing on the backswing.


----------



## Pull (Mar 3, 2012)

Well no, i'd say day to day ill shoot around handicap.

Everyone has the ability to shoot a round where they keep out of trouble and shoot 4-5 below handicap. If i did it 3/5 times then yes i'd say it was too high. If i could be that consistent it would be nice.

(** Just to note, i did get a 2 shot cut at the annual review last month  )


----------



## Heidi (Mar 3, 2012)

Pro_V_wan_kenobi said:



			Nothing worse than sneezing on the backswing.
		
Click to expand...

There is...dribbly nose while putting


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 3, 2012)

Yea I agree with that. I just think the advent of stableford rules and Congo rules have made the handicapping , lets say more forgiving to those who don't play regularly in comps and medals


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 3, 2012)

Heidi said:



			There is...dribbly nose while putting 

Click to expand...

Henry Longhurst suggested that the cold could be cured with a hat and a bottle of whisky. His theory, as well as I remember it, went something like this: Take a bottle of whisky to bed, put your hat at the foot of the bed. Get into bed and pile the blankets on top of yourself, you then start drinking the whisky and keep drinking until you see two hats.â€ It may not cure your cold, exactly, but you definitely wonâ€™t care.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2012)

I've heard 3 or 4 times a year as the amount you should play to it.
If you've got a truly accurate handicap you shouldn't be scoring 36+ or SSS on a regular basis.
If you play 50 rounds, I would expect no more than about 6 or 7 at "handicap" or better.


----------



## Crow (Mar 3, 2012)

Pull said:



			If i play a pretty average round i'll play to handicap.. For a good round i'd expect to be 5-6 shots under my handicap. 

I'd say 1/5 complete blow out no score, 3/5 around handicap and 1/5 well under.
		
Click to expand...

I'd call that playing better than your hanicap:
3/5 around handicap so let's say in your buffer and no change.
1/5 blow up so 0.1 back
1/5 well under, say 5 shots under? for Cat 3 that's a 1.5 cut
So for every 5 rounds you're effectively seeing a 1.4 cut.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2012)

All depends on how many times you play a year.
Play once the answer would probably be none.
Play 100 times probably 5 -10


----------



## Lump (Mar 3, 2012)

I would think it depends on your handicap and wether its appropriate to your ability at the time. Its been a while since I've not shot my handicap or better, but not enough below it to get a cut in winter(we need to shoot 5 better to get cut in winter).


----------



## rosecott (Mar 3, 2012)

Lump said:



			we need to shoot 5 better to get cut in winter).
		
Click to expand...

Is this a handicapping rule that applies only at Hatfield Hall?


----------



## Lump (Mar 3, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Is this a handicapping rule that applies only at Hatfield Hall?
		
Click to expand...

I think so. Unlike alot of clubs we dont have a season review of handicaps. We play full greens all year long and don't really loose that much length from forward tees in winter. 
Only cuts are available too, you cant get shots back.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 3, 2012)

Lump said:



			I think so. Unlike alot of clubs we dont have a season review of handicaps. We play full greens all year long and don't really loose that much length from forward tees in winter. 
Only cuts are available too, you cant get shots back.
		
Click to expand...

Two points:

*All *clubs must conduct an Annual Review of handicaps.
Clubs cannot *make* qualifying competitions Reductions Only.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 3, 2012)

surely if your handicap is set right then 36 should always be achieveable and its always the player that mucks up and doesnt reach the magic number. if your shooting over 36 then you've played better than you would normally. if i dont come home with 36 im not a happy bunny. when i go to away days, 36 is always my target. being over 36 on these days means exceptional golf as you wont know the course as well as your own. i suppose if the course is shorter meaning drive and wedge/ short iron i would expect a 36+ !


----------



## Lump (Mar 3, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Two points:

*All *clubs must conduct an Annual Review of handicaps.
Clubs cannot *make* qualifying competitions Reductions Only.
		
Click to expand...

your point being? A club ignoring rules...doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## diesel75 (Mar 3, 2012)

looking at my comp scores from last year, I played 8 times. I played over my handicap twice, to my handicap once and better than my handicap 5 times - and due to course ratings I never dropped a single 0.1 only went up...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 3, 2012)

Heidi said:



			i was told that 1 time you'll play to 36 points or better, 2 out of 4 you'll play in ur buffer, and one out of four rounds you will play like a big buffoon who has never handled a golf club 

Click to expand...

That makes me feel better as I was the buffoon today! Can't believe I was "only" 4 over it was so dismal. Best make a better caddy tomorrow...


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2012)

Lump said:



			Its been a while since I've not shot my handicap or better, but not enough below it to get a cut in winter(we need to shoot 5 better to get cut in winter).
		
Click to expand...

That would mean that the SSS for your winter course was 3, or maybe 4, below your Par. Is that right?




Lump said:



			your point being? A club ignoring rules...doesn't bother me in the slightest.
		
Click to expand...

It should!

The handicap system is meant to be equitable across UK, so aberrations like ignoring rules by 1 club throw the system out of whack (at least locally). And the club is only delegated the right to handle handicaps. If it doesn't follow the rules it signed up to, then it should lose the right to maintain handicaps!

As for the original question, it does depend on the style of player. A stable-ish handicapped, conservative style player is expected to play to within buffer about 50-60% of time, outside buffer (+0.1) about 35% and below handicap only about 10% of the time. More aggressive players (with stable-ish handicaps) tend to play within buffer less, outside buffer more but score nearer 40 point (equivalent) more often.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 3, 2012)

The handicap system is asymmetrical, so good scores reduce it more than bad scores increase it. Therefore it follows that if you have a stable handicap you will be scoring above it more often than below and these unequal numbers of scores are balanced out by the asymmetry of the reductions/increases. 

The ratio of above:below handicap obviously varies, but it is probably in the region of 4 or 5:1 for most players. It might be higher (say 10:1) for a very streaky player who lobs in a few really low scores, and lower for a very consistent player who often plays close to handicap. 

I don't believe any player who says they usually score around 36 points or better, unless their handicap is falling fast or they are protecting it in qualifiers.


----------



## Lump (Mar 3, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			That would mean that the SSS for your winter course was 3, or maybe 4, below your Par. Is that right?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. its a Par72 off the whites, off yellows its 71. SSS is usually 68 in winter.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 3, 2012)

I always feel miffed if I don't play to my handicap - reading the previous replies, maybe I shouldn't be. Was 3 under yesterday and 3 over today, so I guess things average out over time. I'm sure I've read somewhere that you are only expected to play to it 3 - 4 times a year, but like has been said already I guess a lot comes down to the individual and whether they are improving quickly etc. Hoping it's a long while yet before I reach a dreaded plateu!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't really worry too much. If I play well I'll get cut and if I don't I won't. It'll be buffer at best and 0.1 if not. The plan is to have more good than bad days I know but we've all had good ball striking roundsn and missed the buffer and wondered how you managed to do it. Conversely you've hit it like a dog all day and come in with 37 or 38 points and a cut. It's just a bloody silly game


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 3, 2012)

Ethan said:



			The handicap system is asymmetrical, so good scores reduce it more than bad scores increase it. Therefore it follows that if you have a stable handicap you will be scoring above it more often than below and these unequal numbers of scores are balanced out by the asymmetry of the reductions/increases. 

The ratio of above:below handicap obviously varies, but it is probably in the region of 4 or 5:1 for most players. It might be higher (say 10:1) for a very streaky player who lobs in a few really low scores, and lower for a very consistent player who often plays close to handicap. 

*I don't believe any player who says they usually score around 36 points or better, unless their handicap is falling fast or they are protecting it in qualifiers*.
		
Click to expand...

maybe they are just consistant. i would never really have nightmare days tbh. i wont be far off 36 points. 6 pars and rest bogeys is completly within my playing level.

last year on a windy day, i played at my bros course. pared half the holes and made a mess of a few while my bro and nephew didnt record a par between them. being consistant played a big part in this.


----------



## Heidi (Mar 3, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			That makes me feel better as I was the buffoon today! Can't believe I was "only" 4 over it was so dismal. Best make a better caddy tomorrow...
		
Click to expand...

Know how u feel...was playing fine til the old man said 'oooo ur playing well today...' kiss of death
honestly...:angry:


----------



## Lump (Mar 3, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			That would mean that the SSS for your winter course was 3, or maybe 4, below your Par. Is that right?



It should!

The handicap system is meant to be equitable across UK, so aberrations like ignoring rules by 1 club throw the system out of whack (at least locally). And the club is only delegated the right to handle handicaps. If it doesn't follow the rules it signed up to, then it should lose the right to maintain handicaps!


Click to expand...

You really think that my club is the only one in the uk to step around the rules..


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2012)

Lump said:



			You really think that my club is the only one in the uk to step around the rules..
		
Click to expand...

Almost certainly not but if your vlub isn't following the rules then handicaps will be corrupted.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel75 said:



			looking at my comp scores from last year, I played 8 times. I played over my handicap twice, to my handicap once and better than my handicap 5 times - and due to course ratings I never dropped a single 0.1 only went up...
		
Click to expand...

Remember that 36 points doesn't mean 'played to handicap'.

As pointed out above, course ratings SSS/CSS van mean that 38 or more points are expected before a cut is due. Hadn't heard of 41 before though!

@imurg. Is the club actually abusing the system? Is the Winter course a 'measured' one - with an SSS? It's possible that GPAs (the old Rule 19 - now 23) are being applied. While these are discouraged by Congu, within certain parameters it can be a reasonable way to handle things over Winter.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 3, 2012)

Lump said:



			You really think that my club is the only one in the uk to step around the rules..
		
Click to expand...

I, for one, suspect that your revelations are locker room chatter.


----------



## Lump (Mar 3, 2012)

rosecott said:



			I, for one, suspect that your revelations are locker room chatter.
		
Click to expand...

If you say so... Although I may loose sleep knowing someone on the internet doesn't agree with what I've said.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 3, 2012)

Round a home course you should be looking to shoot in the buffer or better each time you go out. For an away game shooting your handicap will be less common, going under it, say shooting 41 points gross 81 on your first time out at a course like maybe East Brighton would probably mean it needs reducing!

I cannot think of anyone I know who has shot 5 under their handicap on the first go round a course.


----------



## Lump (Mar 3, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Remember that 36 points doesn't mean 'played to handicap'.

As pointed out above, course ratings SSS/CSS van mean that 38 or more points are expected before a cut is due. Hadn't heard of 41 before though!

@imurg. Is the club actually abusing the system? Is the Winter course a 'measured' one - with an SSS? It's possible that GPAs (the old Rule 19 - now 23) are being applied. While these are discouraged by Congu, within certain parameters it can be a reasonable way to handle things over Winter.
		
Click to expand...

Our winter tees are just our yellow tees. No length is lost and we play full greens all year.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 3, 2012)

Lump said:



			Yep. its a Par72 off the whites, off yellows its 71. SSS is usually 68 in winter.
		
Click to expand...

SSS doesn't change with the seasons.

Is your club Hatfield Hall, Hatfeild Hall or Normanton?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 3, 2012)

Your handicap is supposed to reflect what you are capable of, not what you normally do - so it should represent your best scores.  You're supposed to play to your handicap about 20% to 25% of the time.  If you're matching handicap more frequently, then your handicap is too high


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 3, 2012)

if you are supposed to play to your handicap only 1 in four rounds then that would be an increase of 0.3 every 4 rounds ! how often are you supposed to better it, and better it by enough to get a substantial cut? this sounds like a recipe for handicap limbo !


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2012)

Lump said:



			Our winter tees are just our yellow tees. No length is lost and we play full greens all year.
		
Click to expand...

So is the SSS off the Yellows 68 (or maybe 67)? If you have a card available, it should be on there. I can't see it on the site or UK-Golf. Standard value (for new course - on length alone) for that length 5689 would be 67. That would explain why 5 below Par would be required for a cut.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2012)

Pull said:



			If I play a pretty average round I'll play to handicap.. For a good round I'd expect to be 5-6 shots under my handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Hate to say it Pull, but that sounds like the onset of "banditus horribilus"....remind me not to play you for money.
Anyone who stands on the tee and* expects* to score 36 points every time they go out is a bandit. 36 is what we are hoping for, to* expect* it everytime is wrong in my eyes.
To me, scoring 30 (or thereabouts) points is a reasonable game, 36 is a  bonus, anything more than that I am elated. If I shot 5-6 shots under my  handicap I would certainly consider that to be better than "a good"  game.
Nothing worse than playing out of your boots, having a good round and coming in having played to your handicap and one of your playing partners is moaning like mad because they "only" scored 41 points. Not saying you do this, but I've played with guys that have.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			if you are supposed to play to your handicap only 1 in four rounds then that would be an increase of 0.3 every 4 rounds ! how often are you supposed to better it, and better it by enough to get a substantial cut? this sounds like a recipe for handicap limbo !
		
Click to expand...

I think most people are in a kind of handicap limbo. Unless you are improving quickly - due to lessons/purple patch - you shouldn't be expecting a "substantial" cut. 
If you play 4 times a month, you get 3x0.1's back + maybe playing to handicap or shooting one or 2 below and getting a 0.4/0.6 cut.
Having your handicap dropping by that amount leads to a cut of a couple of shots over the year. That's not unreasonable is it?
Believe me, my handicap was virtually halved last Autumn and it makes life extremely tricky. 
36 points should be a target not an expectation.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2012)

I was told that you're likely to play to or better than your handicap no more than 4 times a year. All this barring any significant improvement as most players will have good run of games.

I expect to score 36pts most weeks because thats the standard I believe I can play too, that said my scores reflect otherwise!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 4, 2012)

agree with Smiffy. If 36 points is the norm then your handicap is too high. I came down from 11 to 9 last year my typical round was probably 32-34 points or 2-4 over my handicap. The reason I came down was  i had 3-4 rounds over 4 months significantly under my handicap. 

i have heard the 1 in 4 figure mentioned when playing to handicap, but I'm not sure if this takes into account different courses/comps/social rounds. 

For me playing to handcap is my aim. if I beat it I'm chuffed. If I'm in the buffer that's OK.


----------



## markyjee (Mar 4, 2012)

Checked comp results from last season on HDID, only played 8 counting comps a got a cut in 2, buffer in 3 and up 0.1 in 3. 
Don't think h/cap should be best you can achieve as some have said, should reflect a decent round to achieve buffer, if you play well get a cut, if you play poor then you go up.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 4, 2012)

maybe my view on this is skewed! last yr i rapidly dropped frm 16-11 and finished the year at 11.5! i believe  i was mn the way dwn further but ran out of competitions. i have improved my game over the break and feel its only a matter of time b4 more cuts.

this is in contrast to the year b4 where i remained at 16 all summer in limbo rising to 17 then back to 16.

im expecting big scores frm the 1st wave of comps this year as people improve.there was sum silly scores during the winter sunday society.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2012)

Lump said:



			your point being? A club ignoring rules...doesn't bother me in the slightest.
		
Click to expand...

It should.

Looks like SSS off your yellows is 69 against a par of 72. I suspect CSS is usually 68. This doesn't mean you have to shoot 5 under handicap, it means handicap is 40pts.

It's a common misconception that 36 points is playing to your h'cap but that is only true if par = sss and css is usually = to sss.

If par is 72 and sss is 71 with css usually equal to sss then in a stableford comp 37points is playing to your h'cap.

A comp can only be reductions only if CSS calculates more than 3 over SSS, you can't make a comp reductions only.

There are enough complaints about the handicapping system as it is so we really don't need clubs abusing the system. You might not care, but you should


----------



## User20205 (Mar 4, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			maybe my view on this is skewed! last yr i rapidly dropped frm 16-11 and finished the year at 11.5! i believe i was mn the way dwn further but ran out of competitions. i have improved my game over the break and feel its only a matter of time b4 more cuts.
		
Click to expand...

If you are rapidly improving as you seem to be then beating handicap should be the target. At some stage though your improvement will level off then you may have to manage your expectations unfortunately

everyone will go though a stage of coming down rapidly, the key is learning to play to the lower one as quick as possible.


----------



## JezzE (Mar 4, 2012)

Lump said:



			I would think it depends on your handicap and wether its appropriate to your ability at the time. Its been a while since I've not shot my handicap or better, but not enough below it to get a cut in winter(we need to shoot 5 better to get cut in winter).
		
Click to expand...

5 better than what? I assume you're talking par here, which is nothing to do with handicaps, and your course's SSS (against which handicaps are assessed) is well below par?


----------



## JezzE (Mar 4, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It should.

Looks like SSS off your yellows is 69 against a par of 72. I suspect CSS is usually 68. This doesn't mean you have to shoot 5 under handicap, it means handicap is 40pts.

It's a common misconception that 36 points is playing to your h'cap but that is only true if par = sss and css is usually = to sss.

If par is 72 and sss is 71 with css usually equal to sss then in a stableford comp 37points is playing to your h'cap.

A comp can only be reductions only if CSS calculates more than 3 over SSS, you can't make a comp reductions only.

There are enough complaints about the handicapping system as it is so we really don't need clubs abusing the system. You might not care, but you should
		
Click to expand...

Spot on


----------



## JezzE (Mar 4, 2012)

diesel75 said:



			looking at my comp scores from last year, I played 8 times. I played over my handicap twice, to my handicap once and better than my handicap 5 times - and due to course ratings I never dropped a single 0.1 only went up...
		
Click to expand...

That can only mean you haven't actually played to your handicap once. What are you assessing your scores against - par or SSS/CSS? If it's the former and your course's SSS is lower than par, then that would explain all the +0.1s


----------



## JezzE (Mar 4, 2012)

therod said:



			agree with Smiffy. If 36 points is the norm then your handicap is too high.
		
Click to expand...

Need to be a bit careful there. At some clubs 40 points might be playing to handicap, at others it might be 34 (or even more or less depending on the par to SSS relationships). 36 points is only relevant when par = SSS


----------



## User20205 (Mar 4, 2012)

JezzE said:



			Need to be a bit careful there. At some clubs 40 points might be playing to handicap, at others it might be 34 (or even more or less depending on the par to SSS relationships). 36 points is only relevant when par = SSS
		
Click to expand...

ahh you see I'm simple minded, you'll confuse me if you start throwing in variables like ss and css


but I take your point


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 5, 2012)

my course will always play to a handicap of +36 points in the good weather. you usually have to post a +42 to win.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 5, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			if you are supposed to play to your handicap only 1 in four rounds then that would be an increase of 0.3 every 4 rounds ! how often are you supposed to better it, and better it by enough to get a substantial cut? this sounds like a recipe for handicap limbo !
		
Click to expand...

It's not playing to your handicap, it's playing to your buffer zone which, for Cat 3 players is 3 more than CSS.


----------



## Jezzer777 (Mar 5, 2012)

I heard it your handicap is the average of your top 50 percent of scores - more or less - so approx 25th percentile.


----------



## Grumps (Mar 5, 2012)

I play better than  it during the winter as it's a much shorter course because we play off winter tees but in the summer I'll maybe only beat it a couple of times


----------



## eltub1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Personally i target 32pts a round, if i better it iv had a good day if i dont achieve it i have had a bad day. I play off 7 so shooting 5-6 under for me is not likely to happen more than once twice a year especially on my course. I think the lower h/cap you are the less chance you have of shooting 38+ points because you get less room for error, a player of a high h/cap on his way down can have poor holes and still pull it back and shoot 38+ but there is less chance a low h/cap golfer will pull it back just hopefully play damage limitation and shoot as best he/she can. Im also of the opinion that i take an instant dislike to golfers who keep saying in conversation that i had 40+ points three times this week and twice last week.... el bandito im afraid your only cheating yourself and making yourself look like a complete to*$er to real golfers.....in the past if iv been playing well and not been able to play in comps iv requested a voluntary drop with proof of the cards that iv scored..


----------



## Region3 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've just checked mine. Last year I played in 24 qualifiers. Got cut in 7 of them, 5 buffers and 12 x 0.1's back.
 So that's better than hc 1 in 3.5 times. Last year was an improving year for me though so I won't expect the same again this year.

Not that I think about scores before I play, but thinking about it now I'd say I'd consider anything up to 4 over hc to be a decent round even though I need +2 for buffer.


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh dear Oh dear, what a lot of opinions. I have come to the conclusion that 4o points in stableford is OK as long as your first instinct is to apologize for unbelievably good fortune on that particular round. 
The whole issue is blurred by a myriad of factors not least of which is honesty and followed closely by honour.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 5, 2012)

Play better than my handicap 9 times out of 10 but have been busy with the winter league for 8 sundays and swindle on every saturday since November so have been a bit slack with comps. Spoke to my pro today after he regripped my clubs and he was telling me that Im going to be cut if I dont enter a comp by April. Best I get my arse in gear. With some putting practice and short game lesson an 85 is very possible as I shot 95 on saturday with 7 3 putts and 3 duffed chips. Im not a bandit as I genuinley want to get cut more than win any comps so a supplementary may be in order this weekend to help me on my way to achieve this years target.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 6, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Spoke to my pro today after he regripped my clubs and he was telling me that Im going to be cut if I dont enter a comp by April.
		
Click to expand...

What has your Pro got to do with running handicaps?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 6, 2012)

rosecott said:



			What has your Pro got to do with running handicaps?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing I would imagine


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 6, 2012)

backwoodsman said:



			Your handicap is supposed to reflect what you are capable of, not what you normally do - so it should represent your best scores. You're supposed to play to your handicap about 20% to 25% of the time. If you're matching handicap more frequently, then your handicap is too high
		
Click to expand...

Probably one of the more sensible posts under this thread!

My understanding is, and always has been, that the "average" club golfer will play to handicap only four times every year in qualifiers. The difficulty obviously starts with the definition of "average", but if you accept you play 12 qualifiers a year then you can expect to play to handicap 33% of the time.

For the one or two posters who seem to disagree and suggest that you will go up 0.1 every time you fail to play to your handicap, and that if the above figures were true then everyone's handicap would be on the rise, that is precisely what the buffer is for!!


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 6, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



_*Play better than my handicap 9 times out of 10 *_but have been busy with the winter league for 8 sundays and swindle on every saturday since November so have been a bit slack with comps. Spoke to my pro today after he regripped my clubs and he was telling me that Im going to be cut if I dont enter a comp by April. Best I get my arse in gear. _*With some putting practice and short game lesson an 85*_ *is very possible *as I shot 95 on saturday with 7 3 putts and 3 duffed chips. _*Im not a bandit as I genuinley want to get cut*_ more than win any comps so a supplementary may be in order this weekend to help me on my way to achieve this years target.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if you feel I am picking on you, but if you are capable of shooting 85 off a 28 handicap then you perhaps need to re-assess your opinion of whether or not you are taking everyone else for a bit of a ride!! If you genuinely play better than your handicap 9 times out of 10 then there is not a single golfer anywhere who would say you are anything other than a bandit!

I often hear the same excuse for not getting cut - "I never play well in comps", or "I'm too busy to play qualifiers" - if you were to play in our society and shoot 15 under your handicap you would be very, very unpopular.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pro_V_wan_kenobi said:



			Oh dear Oh dear, what a lot of opinions. I have come to the conclusion that 4o points in stableford is OK as long as your first instinct is to apologize for unbelievably good fortune on that particular round. 
The whole issue is blurred by a myriad of factors not least of which is honesty and followed closely by honour.
		
Click to expand...

So do you think that 40pts shouldn't be acheivable if a handicap were correct?
Apologies if I'm reading your post wrong.

Regarding the 4 times a year quote. I really don't see how anyone can say that when one person might play 10 qualifiers and another person play in 40.

Another question for the forum...
How long do you think it should take for a handicap to settle after a period of improvement, if for example a player improved his all round game by 3 shots?


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 6, 2012)

Billysboots said:



			Sorry if you feel I am picking on you, but if you are capable of shooting 85 off a 28 handicap then you perhaps need to re-assess your opinion of whether or not you are taking everyone else for a bit of a ride!! If you genuinely play better than your handicap 9 times out of 10 then there is not a single golfer anywhere who would say you are anything other than a bandit!

I often hear the same excuse for not getting cut - "I never play well in comps", or "I'm too busy to play qualifiers" - if you were to play in our society and shoot 15 under your handicap you would be very, very unpopular.
		
Click to expand...

I play to 23 in my swindle and that is week in and week out. Cut out the 3 putts and an 85 is possible. I hate my 28 handicap and really do want to get it down. Next comp is Sunday Stableford but I have a grandparents golden wedding anniversary so will have to wait until the week after.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 6, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Nothing I would imagine
		
Click to expand...

Plenty. Handicap secertary left and our pro took on the roll as he is directly employed by the club. Money saving option I would guess?


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 6, 2012)

Region3 said:



			So do you think that 40pts shouldn't be acheivable if a handicap were correct?
Apologies if I'm reading your post wrong.

Regarding the 4 times a year quote. I really don't see how anyone can say that when one person might play 10 qualifiers and another person play in 40.

Another question for the forum...
How long do you think it should take for a handicap to settle after a period of improvement, if for example a player improved his all round game by 3 shots?
		
Click to expand...

No No No ... I am sorry if I have offended anyone. 40 points is always possible, I have done it myself off 3/4 handicap, my point is it should be a score that we all chase but very rarely achieve (like Doris Harrison at school, oh boy, she was â€¦ Sorry my mind wandered for a moment). Yes what I meant was. Forty points is not a realistic consistent return, It is a moment of elation, a pinnacle of you own personal golfing excellence, the dogs b*******, the berries, they think itâ€™s all over etc etc. If you keep doing it and are not handing in the cards in the hope of being cut, then my friend you are a BANDIT.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 6, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Plenty. Handicap secertary left and our pro took on the roll as he is directly employed by the club. Money saving option I would guess?
		
Click to expand...

To administer the handicapping system, the club must "appoint a handicap committee, comprised of a minimum of 3 persons, the majority of whom must be members".


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 6, 2012)

rosecott said:



			To administer the handicapping system, the club must "appoint a handicap committee, comprised of a minimum of 3 persons, the majority of whom must be members".
		
Click to expand...

There may be a committee but I know our pro deals with the cuts after comps etc. Ill see if I can big out the email from the club about it. I do enter my personal scorecards online so I dont hide my scores.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 10, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			There may be a committee but I know our pro deals with the cuts after comps etc. Ill see if I can big out the email from the club about it. I do enter my personal scorecards online so I dont hide my scores.
		
Click to expand...

These personal scorecards you are posting online - why not register them in advance as Supplementaries? That way your handicap should come down.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 10, 2012)

rosecott said:



			To administer the handicapping system, the club must "appoint a handicap committee, comprised of a minimum of 3 persons, the majority of whom must be members".
		
Click to expand...

Not actually any change from previous situation, unless Handicap Secretary was a member fulfilling the 'majority' clause.

I'd certainly encourage Supplementary Rounds to be used. Congu have dropped the limit on the number of these, so it's possible to make every round a counting one.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 10, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Not actually any change from previous situation, unless Handicap Secretary was a member fulfilling the 'majority' clause.
		
Click to expand...

My point was that the poster's statement implied that the Pro was solely deciding on handicap adjustments which is totally against CONGU rules.
He also stated "he was telling me that Im going to be cut if I dont enter a comp by April". Again what would EGU/CONGU make of that statement?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 10, 2012)

rosecott said:



			My point was that the poster's statement implied that the Pro was solely deciding on handicap adjustments which is totally against CONGU rules.
He also stated "he was telling me that Im going to be cut if I dont enter a comp by April". Again what would EGU/CONGU make of that statement?
		
Click to expand...

As I posted, if the Pro was taking over the role of Handicap Secretary, the implicaion would also have been that the Handicap Secretary was previously the sole arbiter .

I suspect that what Stu meant that Pro dealt with the recording of scores and publication of results, including automatic handicap adjustments.

The Club should be conducting an Annual Review before March 1 to identify anomolies from previous year and that would also be the appropriate time to bring up known anomolies like Sti's, as results in Sunday League would actually qualify - whereas the 'Personal Scores' would not.

Here's a link to the Guidelines to to Clause 23 (the old Rule 19).

http://www.englishgolfunion.org/page.aspx?sitesectionid=138&sitesectiontitle=Guide+to+General+Play+%26+Annual+Review

Does seem to be time for a GPA, possibly even covered by the 'allocated at inappropriate level' one as well.

Think Pro might have been prompting to 'let the system do its job' but perhaps use of Supplementaries might be a better way - as a huge score in a comp probably wouldn't go down well with a good percentage of members. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be happy playing Sunday League matches against someone who scores better than 'cap 9 times out of 10. I'd blame whoever was in charge of handicaps, if they were aware,  rather than the player though.


----------

